# Happy Birthday Claudiu



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 10, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Claudiu (born 1990, Age: 25)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Feb 10, 2015)

Have a great and blessed day


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Claudiu -- may you have many more in good health!


----------



## Berean (Feb 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Claudiu!


----------

